# nocturnelle and formal black on website



## tiffie0023 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey all... if you do searches, you can find the new stuff on the website already


----------



## tiffie0023 (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ID=PROD1  1064

and the pret a porter brush set is there also


----------



## Ascella (Oct 17, 2006)

Just saw them one minute ago.


----------



## ceelovejay (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY20045
Formal Black

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY20043
Nocturnelle

Actually, Nocturnelle is available to order. Formal Black isn't yet.


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah it says..."coming soon". Well how damn soon!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 17, 2006)

The swatches for Innuendo and Endless Love appear to be reversed, no?

Edited to say I did a Live Chat and yes, they are reversed and will be corrected.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 17, 2006)

o..m..g.... I just clicked on the link and went *drool*....
How PRETTY is the stuff from formal black?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All that black and beading...  wheee!

I have a job interview tomorrow... I hope I get it.. (Not sure about my chances in reality actually...) because I'm going to need the money from that for SURE!


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 17, 2006)

It's on the regular site but the pics won't come up on the pro site. Arrggg, I wish I could order them now...


----------



## Kim. (Oct 17, 2006)

Look on the colour stories


----------



## Cool Kitten (Oct 17, 2006)

whoa, Innuendo is already sold out on Gloss?????


----------



## PrettyinPink (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, I just looked. I love the packaging for the holiday stuff. I'm tempted to buy it all!


----------



## mrstucker (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the packaging, but I think I'm going to pass on all but the smokey palette, and save my $$$ for Danse (those MSFs - gonna need at least 3 of each!).


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 17, 2006)

:dancey:


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 17, 2006)

AHH!! it's so pretty!! bye bye money.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_:dancey:_

 
Can you give us any info.  Will you have any MAC LE items at Nordstrom?


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 17, 2006)

im sooo getting the peach lips set! =D i've wanted ramblin rose for so long and the other day my friend was wearing enchantress l/g it looked so pretty!


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 17, 2006)

So excited for Warm eyes and Smoked eyes!!


----------



## roxybc (Oct 17, 2006)

What happened to those cute little sets in clutches that had the glitter liners, glimer shimmers and a lip gloss in them?  Are we not getting those or are they coming out on a different day??


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_What happened to those cute little sets in clutches that had the glitter liners, glimer shimmers and a lip gloss in them? Are we not getting those or are they coming out on a different day??_

 
This sounds like the sets that someone at Nordstrom (or was it Saks) said they were getting exclusively.  I didn't ask for more details because I was not interested in this item.  Give them a call.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Can you give us any info. Will you have any MAC LE items at Nordstrom?_

 
*looking through the Update book*

205 Mascara Fan Brush - LE at partnered locations and perm at the MAC stores.

Formal Black - same as above

Giftable MAC - same as above

Siverette - same as above

Classics (the bags) - same as above

Some colors in the dress-sets - same as above. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_What happened to those cute little sets in clutches that had the glitter liners, glimer shimmers and a lip gloss in them?  Are we not getting those or are they coming out on a different day??_

 
The Bay will have them on Thursday.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_This sounds like the sets that someone at Nordstrom (or was it Saks) said they were getting exclusively. I didn't ask for more details because I was not interested in this item. Give them a call._

 
This is correct, Nordstroms, The Bay and select international locations will only have these. The bag is too cute.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Oct 17, 2006)

I am so confused. When will this stuff come out in Nordstroms? 

MAC is having a busy week!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 17, 2006)

I second that  ^


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 17, 2006)

It should be on Nordstrom counters on thurday.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 17, 2006)

this gets me so horny lols. its like hardcore makeup porn!


----------



## roxybc (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, now I can't find pictures of those fancy little bags with the glitter liners and glimmer shimmers.  Where on earth were they?  It drives me nuts how there are so many threads about each collection and I have to check them all...........


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Will Nordstrom sell them on their site? I want some more glitter liners! But there's no Nordstrom in Augusta!!!*stamps foot*


----------



## MACActress (Oct 18, 2006)

Im pretty sure the party packs and some more holiday things come out about a month from now in Nov.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2006)

I am going to be first in line at Nordstrom tomorrow morning.  I have been dreaming about all week!  I love MAC holiday time!


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 19, 2006)

*Holiday is available online*

Just thought I'd mention it for all you night birds...Formal Black is up and running. The Face Brushes set still says "coming soon" but everything else is a go. I ordered the Black Box of Brushes thingie and the Intense Eyes. I'll get more but that's all I had $$$ for right now and those were the 2 I wanted the most. I'll still get the Warm Eyes, Smoke Eyes, and maybe 3 Pink or Tan lips collections. Yay!


----------



## lara (Oct 19, 2006)

Merged threads.


----------



## Glitterboy24 (Oct 19, 2006)

I know!! I happened to be on the pro site pickin up a few things and saw that the formal black palettes were available! Just my luck before their all gone! Hmm...maybe i will get my xmas gifts done early this year! Woo hoo!


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 19, 2006)

will formal black be at all nordies or just a select few? i'd be going to one in NC!!!


----------



## Neptune870 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Formal Black "Smoked" Palette pics r/o*

It's gorgeous. It's THE one to get out of the 4 of the palettes. The colors are unique and beautiful, and make the perfect smokey but interesting eye. Of course the packaging is completely stunnning.

MAC REALLY hit the mark with this collection. All the palettes were gorgeous, but I couldn't justify suedette because the colors were too bright for everyday, the warm because I had star violet and an ATG lookalike, and the cool because I already had a version of "chillblue". I might get that one later actually.

The brush sets are really cute as well! (were in a glass case so I didn't get to play with them)

Enjoy and I hope this helps anyone for reference.








w/ Flash:





w/o Flash:





Sun:


----------



## dramaqueen (Oct 19, 2006)

I am heading to purchase this right now! lol


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 19, 2006)

ooh, now i want that one! *hands paycheck over to MAC*


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Me too - it's in my pre-order from the other night, picking it up right after work!


----------



## hollygolightly (Oct 19, 2006)

*Went to see formal black today!*

Hi all!  I think this very well may be my first post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have got a horrible cold and yet managed to drag myself out in the miserable weather and take the 20 minute walk up the street to my Mac store.  

Apparently there was a lineup outside of the store this morning.  I don't know if I was just overly sniffly and bleh but nothing really instantly bowled me over.  

From what I've been reading, the warm and intense palettes seem to be the most popular, but I am just swimming in warm e/s of similar shades so I just don't think I could do the warms, and the intense palette was just too intense for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have many MAC shades, and the smokey eye palette was quite nice however some of the more neutral shades almost seemed kind of chalky....I know that none of these are new, but the lighter shades put me off of the palette a bit?  But for those of you that have those shades, do they wear nicely?   The grey's were really pretty but I don't know if I liked the lighter shades in the set....are they really great staples worth having?  You guys are the experts so I'd love to hear your thoughts.  

Also, I was really surprised to find myself drawn to the cool palette.  Really surprised!!  I really liked the sparkly bluey/silvery colors.  I don't know why but this was the palette that I was most drawn too.

Didn't pay too much attention to the lip palettes, I also prefer my lipstick in the tube.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Didn't think I would want any of the lip sets but wow is the red lip set ever pretty!  Very wearable reds, casanova is just so sheer and lovely.  I think I might have to get this one.

So, should I get the smokey and cool eye sets?  Are the lighter shades in the smokey set nice enough to buy the whole palette for?  Or no not so much?  

It's really too bad they didn't do more with the VP formulas other than the intense and warm palette.


----------



## hollygolightly (Oct 19, 2006)

heheheh

ok so i just saw neptunes post below and am totally sold on the smokey eye palette now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was just the top left shadow I wasn't crazy about.  But gollee those pics are stunning.  I am sooooold!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to drag my sniffling self back out tomorrow.


----------



## liv (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope that is still at my counter when I go on Monday.  How did the Warm eye palette look?


----------



## huggablesecret (Oct 19, 2006)

ooo its beautiful, I'm getting a CP from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *throws confetti*


----------



## meagannn (Oct 19, 2006)

This is absolutely beautiful! I just bought it! *excited* yay!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollygolightly* 

 
_Didn't pay too much attention to the lip palettes, I also prefer my lipstick in the tube.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Didn't think I would want any of the lip sets but wow is the red lip set ever pretty!  Very wearable reds, casanova is just so sheer and lovely.  I think I might have to get this one.

So, should I get the smokey and cool eye sets?  Are the lighter shades in the smokey set nice enough to buy the whole palette for?  Or no not so much?  _

 

I'm with you on the red set!  I just bought it this morning and already I'm mourning over the fact that Casanova isn't sold individually.  I think it may be my favorite l/s that MAC has come out with in a while, and I know I'm going to want back ups!  

And I actually thought the Smoked palette was a bit boring.  It's a nice palette to be sure, but 5 of the 6 colors are permanent (and out of those 5, I own 4) and the one that isn't doesn't look too different from other stuff in my collection.  I think it's one of those items that unless you like and will use most of the shades in it and don't own them already or are attracted to the convenience of the palette, you're better off skipping it and buying the color or two you like out of it on its own.  For me, it was the easiest item that came out with the holiday stuff to pass on.


----------



## hollygolightly (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks shrieking violet!  maybe i will pass on it after all and just get one of the shades from it.  my wallet thanks you.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I hope that is still at my counter when I go on Monday.  How did the Warm eye palette look?_

 
PBI: The warm eye looks lovely with Sable Wrap and Limo being the stars of the palette.  I didn't think I'd like it, but Limo is so rich and gleamy... the MA helping me said it's what she wished Beauty Marked would be - a rich, velvety blackened red without the black base that BM has.  I don't own BM personally so I can't exactly compare, but the swatch I did make me love Limo more.  And Sable Wrap is a browned olive with multi-coloured flecks... I don't think that's the best description, it looks much prettier than it sounds!  HTH some. =P

*edit* Forgot to mention Valet, which when swatched looks really close to Courage from the Untamed Well-Plumed quad, but it's texture is much closer to Woodwinked - creamy, strong, more metallic than the sparkly-metallic Courage is.  Sooo.... I think one can justify owning both (if one can afford it!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit2* I gave the Cool eyes palette a chance, even though Tailormade and Patternmaker didn't work out for me, and the only shade which drew me was Formal Black.  When I swatched it, tho, it looked exactly like the title eyeshadow in the Well-Plumed quad.  Just in case it helps kill (or start? *lol*) a lemming!


----------



## wolfmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with the red set. I don't really wear that much lipstick, but boy after I tried on casanova, this is it.  Sad that it's not sold individually, i can't even buy back up.


----------



## liv (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_PBI: The warm eye looks lovely with Sable Wrap and Limo being the stars of the palette.  I didn't think I'd like it, but Limo is so rich and gleamy... the MA helping me said it's what she wished Beauty Marked would be - a rich, velvety blackened red without the black base that BM has.  I don't own BM personally so I can't exactly compare, but the swatch I did made me love Limo more.  And Sable Wrap is a browned olive with multi-coloured flecks... I don't think that's the best description, it looks much prettier than it sounds!  HTH some. =P_

 
Ooh, sounds really pretty!  Might have to get that one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for your descriptions, those two sound really nice.


----------



## Neptune870 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Ooh, sounds really pretty!  Might have to get that one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for your descriptions, those two sound really nice._

 
Hey there! sorry to get back to you so late. The warm palette was beautiful. I already have most of the shades already. Gorgeous burgundies/browns/copper browns


----------



## liv (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Neptune870* 

 
_Hey there! sorry to get back to you so late. The warm palette was beautiful. I already have most of the shades already. Gorgeous burgundies/browns/copper browns_

 
Sounds great! I don't have any of the existing shades in it (I'm still new to MAC), so I think it is a good deal.


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 20, 2006)

When do the Nocturnelle and Formal Black items go away?  I've only just started buying MAC stuff so I've never been around for a release like this and don't know how long I have to buy the things I might want.


----------



## addicted_2color (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't get this one, but will def. come back for it!


----------



## msburgundy (Oct 20, 2006)

The pics are very pretty and the colors look good in the pan, but I have to say that I am disapointed with this palette.  The quality just doesn't seem as good as the regular shadows and I am not happy with the texture of gentle fume.  I applied it to my lid and only the grey stuck, while all the pretty sparkles landed under my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ditto for black tied,  maybe I just don't like velvets?  This is just my first impression though, hopefully I'll change my mind.  I do love the warm e/s palette, I am much happier with this.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 20, 2006)

At my counter, of course it's the only one we have until the next 200 miles, is already sold out of eye brush set and the kitschmas pigment.  My MA told me that they sold $4000 before noon today and I was working..


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm dying to get my hands on that one!!!


----------

